# How to remove radiator fan from 1.4L



## dmussori (Apr 24, 2019)

Information no longer needed. It was really simple and only took about 20 minutes.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dmussori said:


> Information no longer needed. It was really simple and only took about 20 minutes.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Maybe you can write a quick tutorial for the next guy.

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself here.


----------

